# First Triad Recruiting--Join Lolth's Army Now w/Drow subspecies info:)



## NarlethDrider (Aug 15, 2003)

Many years ago, Lolth’s faithful found their prayers falling on deaf
ears. Though many faltered, there were a few that maintained their
loyalty. Those that were loyal were rewarded greatly when the Queen of
the Demonweb returned. True, she was more powerful, but, that wasn’t
the worst; for she was now focused on her plans. 

Many of the deities in the drow pantheon have suffered & some have
prospered as they joined a once enemy. Also, Lolth has found
worshipers amongst the many races of the surface dwellers. She has
also allied with other evil deities & their plans promise terrible
things for all of Toril.

The breeding pits are busting & you have received orders to move out &
do the First Triad’s bidding.

CHARACTER CREATION

Character Level: 6
Ability Points: 88 to be spread amongst the attributes on a one-for-one basis.
Races: See below
Starting Gold: Per character Class level
Standard gear is provided free. Also, two masterwork items are free.
Free regional feat & regional gear 
ECLs are adjusted by a –1 (i.e. a standard drow now has an ECL +1)

GAME NOTES

The characters will make up a strike team working for the First Triad.
Missions will include assassinations, establishing allies, & causing
general mayhem.

Each team will have a base of operations that must be maintained & protected.

There will be a small number of creatures (humanoids &/or monsters)
that will be assigned to each character; that character is responsible
for those creatures. A character may request something specific,
however, the final decision is up to me.

Each team will be assigned to a specific area of the Forgotten Realms.

RACE LIST
Fey’ri 
Human
Scorpion Verman (from Mystic Races w/a few changes)
Spider Verman (from Mystic Races w/a few changes)
Drow
Drow subraces:
·	Cht’karg (Insectile Drow)
·	Da’ahrog (Feral Drow)
·	Torg (half-drow/half-ogre)
·	Gharoul (half-drow/half-gnoll)
·	Nharloth (half-drow/half-narleth)
Draegoloth (powered down somewhat)
Chitnee
Drider (template with spider & scorpion versions) acceptable races are
·	Half-ogre
·	Elf
·	Halfling
·	Cht’karg
·	Da’ahrog
·	Torg
·	Gharoul
·	Human
·	Dwarf
·	Nharloth
·	Verman
Lizard Man
Araena
Tiefling
Hobgoblin
Orc
Kobold

DIETIES of the FIRST TRIAD

Lolth
Bane
Shar

Website: First Triad Recruitment


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 18, 2003)

Still loking for conscripts to lay waste(eventually) to the Realms


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 19, 2003)

*Drow subspecies*

The ECLs of these critters are intentionally low due to some house rules

CHT’KARG (Insectile Drow) 

Personality: The cht’karg tend to be aggressive & cruel. Those that find themselves at odds with a cht’karg often end up in a bloody & painful death.

Physical Description: The cht’karg are usually between 5’-0” to 6’-0”. They’re faces are a mix of drow & arachnid, with four almond shaped eyes & four round eyes in patterns that denote kin; their eyes run the full gamut of drow eye colors. Their chitin has a black dominate color with a secondary color in various patterns & colors that also denotes kin. Their jaws are multi-jointed & also possess two finger-like fangs. The cht’karg’s six arms end in hands possessing two fingers & a thumb. Their multi-jointed legs end in a three toed foot. 

Racial  Traits:
• +6 Dexterity, +2 Int, +2 Wis, –2 Constitution.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, cht'karg have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Cht’karg base land speed is 30 feet. Base climb speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects
• Dark Vision: A cht’karg can see 80’.
• Tremorsense: A cht’karg can automatically sense the location of anything within 60 feet that is in contact with the ground.
• Wide Vision: Because of multiple eyes, a cht’karg has a +5 racial bonus to spot checks & cannot be flanked.
• Drow Blood: Cht’karg are considered to be drow for the purposes of racially specific abilities & effects.
• Spell Resistance: A cht’karg gains spell resistance equal to 9 + HD.
• Spell like Abilities: 1/day—Dancing lights, darkness, & faerie fire cast as the spells cast by a of equal level + ½ the cht’karg’s HD.
• Natural Attack: the cht’karg has a natural bite for 1d3 damage plus sleep poison (DC 15).
• Type: Abberation.
• Hit dice: The cht’karg has 3d8 racial hit dice.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, and Search  checks. 
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon and Drow. 
• ECL +3


DA’AHROG (Feral Drow)

Personality: The da'ahrog tend to be aggressive & possess a great love of combat. They are fiercely protective of friends & are vengeful against those that betray them.

Physical Description: The da’ahrog stand between 6’-0” & 7’-0” tall. They have a heavy brow & strong lower jaw. They possess a mouth full of sharp teeth. Their head has bony plates from their brow to the top of their skull. Their hair & eye color run the gamut of the standard drow’s.  Their hands possess three fingers & a thumb that have sharp retractable claws. Their digigrade legs are cat-like & possess four retractable claws & a dew claw. Their skin is covered in tough, flexible chitinous plates. They can move as easily on all fours as they can on two legs.

Racial  Traits:
• +4 Str, -2 Int, +2 Wis
• Medium: As Medium creatures, da'ahrog have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Da’ahrog base land speed is 40 feet. 
• Immunity to magic sleep effects
• Dark Vision: A da’ahrog can see 80’.
• Pounce: If a da’ahrog leaps upon a foe during combat, it can make a full attack even though it has already moved.
• Fast Healing 2.
• Drow Blood: Da’ahrog are considered to be drow for the purposes of racially specific abilities & effects.
• Spell Resistance: A da’ahrog gains spell resistance equal to 9 + HD.
• Spell like Abilities: 1/day—Dancing lights, darkness, & faerie fire cast as the spells cast by a of equal level + ½ the da’ahrog’s HD.
• Natural Attack: The da’ahrog can attack with its claws for 1d8 damage/each.
• Natural Armor: The chitinous plating of the da’ahrog’s skin give it a natural AC bonus of +6
• Type: Monstrous Humanoid
• Hit Dice: The da’ahrog has 2d10 racial hit dice.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, Spot, and Search  checks. 
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon and Drow. 
• ECL +2


TORG (Half-Drow/Half-Ogre)

Personality: The torg respect strength of body & prowess in battle. They are ambitious, & battles between torg seeking dominance over a clan are not uncommon, though, they rarely end in death.

Physical Description: The torg’s appearance is similar to that of a standard half ogre except they possess three eyes & a horn upon their head. Their eye colors are per drow standards. Their skin color can be black, gray,  purple, or blue. Hair color can be black, red, orange, or green.

Racial  Traits:
• +6 Str, -2 Chr.
• Large: As large creatures, they have a –1 penalty to AC & have a 10’ reach
• Torg base land speed is 30 feet. 
• Immunity to magic sleep effects
• Dark Vision: A Torg can see 80’.
• Blood: Torg are considered to be drow & giant for the purposes of racially specific abilities & effects.
• Spell Resistance: A Torg gains spell resistance equal to 9 + HD.
• Spell like Abilities: 1/day—Dancing lights, darkness, & faerie fire cast as the spells cast by a of equal level + ½ the Torg’s HD.
• Natural Armor: The thick skin of the torg give it a AC bonus of +4.
• Type: Monstrous Humanoid
• Hit Dice: The Torg has 3d8 racial hit dice.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, Spot, and Search  checks. 
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon , Giant, & Drow. 
• ECL +2


GHAROUL (Half-Drow/Half-Gnoll)

Personality: The gharoul possess a near insanse joy of torturing ‘lesser’ races. They also find the intricacies of drowish politics enjoyable.

Physical Description: The gharoul’s facial structure is similar to that of a draegoloth, though their ears are long & pointed & are moveable like that of a gnoll. Their skin color is either black or gray & their eye & hair color is per a standard drow.

Racial  Traits:
• +4 Str, -2 Chr.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, gharoul have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size
• Gharoul base land speed is 30 feet. 
• Immunity to magic sleep effects
• Dark Vision: A gharoul can see 80’.
• Blood: Gharoul are considered to be drow & gnoll for the purposes of racially specific abilities & effects.
• Spell Resistance: A Gharoul gains spell resistance equal to 9 + HD.
• Spell like Abilities: 1/day—Dancing lights, darkness, & faerie fire cast as the spells cast by a of equal level + ½ the gharoul’s HD.
• Natural Armor: The hide of the gharoul give it a AC bonus of +1.
• Type: Monstrous Humanoid
• Hit Dice: The Gharoul has 2d8 racial hit dice.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, Spot, and Search  checks. 
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon , Giant, & Drow. 
• ECL +2

NHARLOTH (Half-Drow/Half-Narleth) 

Personality: The nharloth enjoy destruction, no matter the enemy they face. They relish the joy of feeling the blood of their dying prey upon their claws. If they slay a particularly strong enemy, they ‘honour’ the enemy by devouring its still beating heart. The nharloth are the only drow subrace that seeks to become a drider & consider it a high honour to be one.

Physical Description: The nharloth stand between 6’-0” & 7’-6” tall. Their face is a nightmare with eight eyes, six finger like fangs, & an oddly structured mouth filled with sharp fangs. They posses a very broad chest with a double set of  pectoral muscles which attach to its powerful arms that end in two fingers & a thumb & are clawed. Their skin is black. Their eyes are one color & are green, red, yellow, blue, or violet in color. The nharloth are not hairy like there nharleth parents & only have hair on their head under a bony crest & the males have stiff hairs on their forearms & lower legs.

Racial  Traits:
• +6 Str, +4 Dexterity, +4 Con,  -2 Int, -4  Wis, –4 Chr.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, nharloth have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Nharloth base land speed is 40 feet. Base climb speed is 40 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects
• Dark Vision: A nharloth can see 80’.
• Web Spitter: The nharloth can spit a stream of sticky webbing from an orifice located between its mandibles. The webbing strikes directly in front of the monster up to a distance of  25 feet, unless a target can make a successful Reflex save (DC 17). Anyone hit by the webbing is entangled immediately, requiring no less than three successful Strength rolls (DC 16) to break free. Each attempted Strength roll takes the place of a move action.
• Acid Venom: The venom of the nharloth is extremely potent & highly acidic. Any victim bitten must take an immediate Fortitude save (DC 18) or be completely paralyzed. If the victim is subject to many bites, the poison builds up in the person’s system & begins the horrific process of dissolving flesh & bone. For each subsequent bite after a failed save, a victim loses one point of  Constitution. This loss is permanent ability drain.
• Blood: Nharloth are considered to be drow & nharleth for the purposes of racially specific abilities & effects.
• Spell Resistance: A nharloth gains spell resistance equal to 9 + HD.
• Spell like Abilities: 1/day—Dancing lights, darkness, & faerie fire cast as the spells cast by a of equal level + ½ the nharloth’s HD.
• Natural Attacks: the nharloth has a natural bite for 1d6 damage plus poison  & four claw attacks for 1d4+2.
• Natural Armor: the nharloth has chitonus skin that provides it a natural AC bonus +3.
• Type: Abberation.
• Hit dice: The nharloth has 4d8 racial hit dice.
• Skill racial bonuses: Listen +1, Search +1, Spot +4, Balance +2, Hide +2, Move Silently +2, Climb +4
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon, Nharleth, and Drow. 
• ECL +4


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 20, 2003)

Come on & join--exotic locations & friendly natives await

[cues background music]
_From the Halls of Cor--rmyr, to the shores of Waaterdeep...._


----------



## NarlethDrider (Sep 15, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

ND, this should go in the Talking the Talk threads...I'm sure you will have dozens of folks wanting in as soon as you move it there.


----------



## Malik Doom (Oct 22, 2003)

I would be interested........

I would like to be a Drow/Drider Fighter 4 or what ever the ECL is for a Drider anyways?

And are you allowing Selvetarm as your deity?

bblaney001@yahoo.com


----------



## voz (Oct 23, 2003)

Are you still recuriting?  I see you have 22 members signed up on the web site?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 23, 2003)

voz said:
			
		

> Are you still recuriting?  I see you have 22 members signed up on the web site?




For the game on EN world's boards is closed, however, there are other teams out in the realms getting ready to go off doing damage. You can join up at the yahoo site ---I've had two recent joiners & they are working on their char. concepts now---you can join w/them


----------



## voz (Oct 24, 2003)

I will join, but it may not be till next week to flesh out a character.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 24, 2003)

voz said:
			
		

> I will join, but it may not be till next week to flesh out a character.





Thats fine. just join http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FirstTriadDales/?yguid=134302951 , theres a post w/some slightly update character creation info there---


----------



## Aidan (Oct 26, 2003)

Just joined too, pending approval.

Question about the ECL though - does that mean that a race with an ECL of 7 is effectively a six?

Have a concept, depends on the above answer though.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 26, 2003)

Aidan said:
			
		

> Just joined too, pending approval.
> 
> Question about the ECL though - does that mean that a race with an ECL of 7 is effectively a six?
> 
> Have a concept, depends on the above answer though.




Yes, ECL 7 would be an ECL 6


----------



## Aidan (Oct 27, 2003)

OK then...

What about an Aranea in form and abilities (which uses up the six levels), with the humanoid form of Drow?
However, she is actually a 'chosen' of Lloth (hence the abilities). The spell abilities of the Aranea would be used for the Drow Spell-Like abilities - Faerie Fire, etc.

She would advance at 7th level as a Cleric or Ranger and then eventually into Master of Flies from Savage Species...

Jyslin Laele
Female (Drow) Aranea 7 (ECL 6)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 27, 2003)

Aidan said:
			
		

> OK then...
> 
> What about an Aranea in form and abilities (which uses up the six levels), with the humanoid form of Drow?
> However, she is actually a 'chosen' of Lloth (hence the abilities). The spell abilities of the Aranea would be used for the Drow Spell-Like abilities - Faerie Fire, etc.
> ...




An aranea would be fine----Your PrC Master of flies(or rather spiders  ) will be fine. I dont have my Savage species book w/me, just make sure that (your aranea is the same (as far as 'racial abilities) as the 'offical SS aranea of 7th level---I gathered that is what you've done, but wanted to be sure as this question has come up a few times

You may join the game here on EN World or the yahoo game, either is fine


----------



## Aidan (Nov 1, 2003)

That's how I saw it - just to clarify though, you mean use the class to build a character at 7th level, not use the sample Aranea that's printed, right?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 1, 2003)

Aidan said:
			
		

> That's how I saw it - just to clarify though, you mean use the class to build a character at 7th level, not use the sample Aranea that's printed, right?




right


----------



## shade_whisper (Nov 6, 2003)

*How is this played? Chat room?*

I'm a bit interested as to how this game works I'm an experienced D&D player but I'm not sure how it's played online. Think youd find a drow fighter7 usefull?

Shade_Whisper


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 9, 2003)

*interested*

Me too! drop me a line at jdhoward@umail.ucsb.edu . I already tried to join the first yahoo group, pending membership, let me know if the game is still on before i spend time writing up a character!


----------



## shade_whisper (Nov 9, 2003)

*Oh well.*

No one has responded to my question on the yahoo site so I no longer wish to be involved in the group.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 11, 2003)

*Role playing online*

Due to some major problems w/yahoo's service that I have been having, I've moved the First Triad games to http://rpol.net/rpol/game.cgi?gi=2741&gn=First+Triad+Assembly&date=1068503560
For those that are still interested, feel free to join----hopefully, rpol wont be an eater of posts


----------

